# Modding a home processor for car audio



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking at an Audiocontrol Diva 8 for use in car audio. It seems to have some of the same features as Zapco DSPz8 or Arc audio PS8 (just not as many). Was suggested to get a power inverter (18w/ 120v / 1000w max). It was also suggested a cheap one on amazon for $60. However, would like to find a converter made in USA (internal wise as much as possible). Any suggestions??


Have seen home processors modified for 12v on sale in diymobile before. Wondering what the modification is? Is it just a power supply? Can anyone help me with a plan which would include parts made in usa? 

thanks


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Do you have the schematics for that box or can you ask them for it? Or look at the board and study the power section. See if it's easy enough (just a +12V DC and a -12V DC power rails). Also estimate the current needed for each power rail. These are the stuff that we can't help but you've gotta analyse/probe the circuits there on that box in front of ya.

(Long ago I modified a pro-audio box for car use... traced/looked at the power parts/circuit, bought an Astrodyne 2-pol isolated DC-DC module and soldered it in. It worked just fine - didn't have any alternator whining issue (correct ground/power circuit).)

Have fun there!


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

emailed audiocontrol with requests for the schematics. Was told over the phone 18 watts and 120 volts, then later in the conversation was told 1000 watts alone (maybe it means max?). Was told a power inverter would work "12 volt to 110 volt".


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

the diva 8 is a good size, do you think it draws lots of power?


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

"Thank you for contacting AudioControl. I don't have any schematics to 
send you. In a home environment, the Diva draws less than one amp of 
current and this shouldn't be much different in your car. My suggestion 
is to test it out and see how it goes. We've never tested a Diva in a 
car, of course. Best of luck to you"


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

gonna try and get the guy who is selling the Diva to take a pic of the board


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

Some pics


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

More pics


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

What voltage do you get when probing the output from the power supply while it's on? May be able to convert 12v DC to whatever the native voltage is using a DC-DC converter.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

wow this looks like more work. There seems to be 2 power supplies. One power supply/section is on the main/large board. It seems like a large board (may need more power/wattage to drive it). The second power supply is the small brown board on the back wall (the wire looks like it's going under the big board to the front LCD/button board).
(Also should check if this equipment retains the memory/settings if unplugged for a few days - this way it goes back to the previous settings when we turn on the car radio.)
(If you didn't buy it yet, maybe should not do it, but just get a normal car DSP box instead.)
(Another basic way is use a small DC-AC inverter, the type to recharge a small laptop in the car.)


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yea don't worry about it dude. it was worth a shot. maybe the best way is to go mini dsp's if you budget is tight...MiniDSP 2x4 | MiniDSP

Other options is an old school Alto Mobile UCS Pro ***although some have noise issues***

New options are...

Arc Audio PS8
Zapco DSPZ8
and some others


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

BowDown said:


> What voltage do you get when probing the output from the power supply while it's on? May be able to convert 12v DC to whatever the native voltage is using a DC-DC converter.


Been looking for a good DMM made in USA/Korea/Japan. Had my eye on two different oldschool Beckman pocket size made in japan...

Beckman Circuitmate DM 78 Digital Multimeter | eBay

nice and tight, clean cut meters it looks like to me. any suggestions you have?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

wilkes5 said:


> Looking at an Audiocontrol Diva 8 for use in car audio. It seems to have some of the same features as Zapco DSPz8 or Arc audio PS8 (just not as many). Was suggested to get a power inverter (18w/ 120v / 1000w max). It was also suggested a cheap one on amazon for $60. However, would like to find a converter made in USA (internal wise as much as possible). Any suggestions??
> 
> 
> Have seen home processors modified for 12v on sale in diymobile before. Wondering what the modification is? Is it just a power supply? Can anyone help me with a plan which would include parts made in usa?
> ...


12V power supply for Behringer DSP8024, DEQ2496, DCX2496 processors


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

looks simple enough....


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I remember seeing someone using a DBX crossover that had a modified power supply.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Do a search - a lot of people were adapting Behringer DCX2496 for use in a car.

However, that was many years ago. Frankly, with the mini-DSP based processors, I think you are better off buying something like a PPI processor for $235.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Sine Swept said:


> I remember seeing someone using a DBX crossover that had a modified power supply.


Mark Eldridge (and others) use a modified version of the dbx 482 drive rack.


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've had Behringer power supplies developed for me.
Normally you need +/- 5v, and +/- 15v blocks and add some noise filtering.

The enclosed is Chris Owens (Owens Technologies) designed power supply for the Behringer DSP8020.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646927266759/


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

snaimpally said:


> Mark Eldridge (and others) use a modified version of the dbx 482 drive rack.


Just wanted to go with AC because of the USA thing. Wish he would pump something out with the features of the mini dsp's your talking about, something out of the rainforest.


----------



## CLE (Sep 29, 2007)

Have you considered any of the Rane products? Some of the older RPM models might meet your needs. They are made in the USA, and Rane publishes schematics for all of their equipment.


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

nice nice, did have a rain 30 band on store stereo (older made in usa). but already have the audiocontrol diva and the simplest way to me seems what snaimpally said to purchase the supply or have it installed for like $150.


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

snaimpally said:


> 12V power supply for Behringer DSP8024, DEQ2496, DCX2496 processors


is anybody a member on Car Sound & Performance forums? if yes, can you message "Rob M" and direct him to the current thread. just maybe say someone is interested in modding a home processor for car use......for some reason you cannot create an account with Car Sound & Performance forums right now..


----------

